# Formica trimming



## Tissot (Aug 30, 2021)

Hi All

Looking for a bit of advice in regards to which bit to use for formica trimming.

I have a caravan that needs quite a bit of formica wall Pannels/worktops/doors etc.



I have seen that the Virutex Fr256N leaves a nice round over edge to the formica
is this archivable with a router bit in a makita 3707f Trim router
if so which bit would be suitable to get the finish.

or is this only archivable with Virutex FR256N 
FR256N Edge trimming set - Bing video


Thanks In advance


----------



## CharleyL (Feb 28, 2009)

Look for a "Flush Trim" bit. The ones with end bearings are the safest to use, but the bearings can burn the surface they ride on if they get gummed up with the glue. 

I've gotten into the habit of wiping Vaseline along a finished edge where the bearing will ride to keep the bearing from burning the surface if it should get gummed up with glue. Using Vaseline also works if you get laminate trimming bits with solid ends and no bearings. It keeps the surface being rubbed lubricated and much less likely to be damaged, but can prove to be messy for clean-up if you use too much.

Charley


----------



## jw2170 (Jan 24, 2008)

Welcome to the forum.


----------



## old55 (Aug 11, 2013)

Welcome to the forum.


----------



## neville9999 (Jul 22, 2010)

This is the traditional laminate trim cutter. The laminate edge is cut with the small angled part. I normally set them up so they just leave a small point in the laminate edge, setting up is easy as the angle lets fine tune it by changing the cutters height to the work piece. that small point you leave, the tip, easy to trim by hand with a very fine file, if you set it too exact, you may cut too much. This one is a CMT cutter but all cutter manufactures make these. I would never run a bearing cutter along laminate as it far too easy to damage it, these trim cutters use the fixed bearing that comes with the trimmer. A bearing on the cutter will run at the cutters speed so too fast whereas a bearing like the one on this makita trimmer, does not spin at router speed as its stationary and just rolls along the laminated edge. 
N


----------



## mgmine (Jan 16, 2012)

If you want a rounded edge you would need to use a bit that produces that on Formica. The brand of router wouldn't make any difference.


----------



## Rebelwork Woodworking (Sep 11, 2004)

neville9999 said:


> This is the traditional laminate trim cutter. The laminate edge is cut with the small angled part. I normally set them up so they just leave a small point in the laminate edge, setting up is easy as the angle lets fine tune it by changing the cutters height to the work piece. that small point you leave, the tip, easy to trim by hand with a very fine file, if you set it too exact, you may cut too much. This one is a CMT cutter but all cutter manufactures make these. I would never run a bearing cutter along laminate as it far too easy to damage it, these trim cutters use the fixed bearing that comes with the trimmer. A bearing on the cutter will run at the cutters speed so too fast whereas a bearing like the one on this makita trimmer, does not spin at router speed as its stationary and just rolls along the laminated edge.
> N
> 
> View attachment 399468
> View attachment 399469


I'm unfamiliar with this bit in commercial...

What is common in commecial laminate shops ard the straight and bevels non bearing bits. There the cheapest. Most shops are running these for cleanup..


----------



## neville9999 (Jul 22, 2010)

Rebelwork Woodworking said:


> View attachment 399488
> 
> I'm unfamiliar with this bit in commercial...
> 
> What is common in commecial laminate shops ard the straight and bevels non bearing bits. There the cheapest. Most shops are running these for cleanup..












Reading your post I can't decide if you are recommending that bearing cutter in your post for laminate trimming or rejecting it. As I said I would never run a cutter with a bearing on it, a fast bearing on laminate, as it gets hot and will burn what it runs on, I would use this non bearing cutter and set it up with a laminate trimmer fitted with the lower bearing guide as you see in my post, look at my post and you can see the static bearing on the attached lower guide, you use the small angled part to do the cutting, I would use it with a router trimmer set up as you see in my post, with the attached lower bearing guide, as that bearing guide is not on the cutter so does not spin at cutter speed or get hot, it just rolls along so does no harm and will not burn the material it rolls along. N


----------



## Rebelwork Woodworking (Sep 11, 2004)

That's why we wax before using a non bearing bit. Many commercial shops will use the one I pictured, yet still put a coat of wax.

I have never Seen your bit pictured used in a commercial laminate business....

There are the two most common bits found in laminate shops.

Now of you wish to use a special setup for yourself. That's fine. But it's not typical in this business


----------

